# Jade Dragon space marine - Humakt tries to paint an whole company



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

So not too ambitious a project, but at my speed of painting and the colour's I've gone for this is probably going to take me some time.

FIrst up I'm going to paint a 1500 point GT army. This will give me about 1/5 of a company plus some support units. I can then fill out additional units in between the next army I do.

The first Squad is done and here is a starting picture just to get the idea.


























Plus the model I am currently using as my commander till I can get the model I actually want.









The next on the painting list are some scouts and a Terminator Librarian. The scouts are under the brush, whilst the librarian is having his banner thingy turned into a storm sheild. 

The bases I have gone for a autumnal grass with a rock stream type finish on some of them. This hasn't been completed on these pictures and I will take some more once I get the hang of the new camera.

And my time scale for the 1500pts in the GT Heat 3 in November.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

You've got a lovely neat style of painting and I really like the your colour scheme. It's very effective.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks great he colors really go together well. I haven't worked up the courage to try a quarter color scheme yet but yours looks great.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As said before, I love the colours of the Green and Cream, but I'm none too keen on the red of the commander. You like it though, that's what matters!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

nice colour scheme. are you going to have the red scorpian heads through out your army?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

VERY nice man! Very clean and pro painted to my eye. Have some rep for a job well done!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

They are lovely! looking forward to seeing some armour...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Halved/Quartered schemes always llok awesome.

Keep it up

Reaper


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been a while since I posted, but here are a few more models.

First up is a Terminator librarian. I wanted him to have a storm shield, so have converted one using the banner pole he comes with, which I personally think looks to big and heavy to be put on his back.


































I realised after taking the picture I need to do a little bit more work on some areas to neaten him up but very happy none the less.

Next up are an assault terminator squad. Nothing special about this unit, its more or less straight out of the box.


























I still need to add the icon on the left shoulder, and finish the grass on all the bases. Now I just need to find somebody to have a game against and some time to do it in.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tut tut i am ashamed.............that i havent repped you! great work mate cant wait for more:victory:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Those are brilliant, I dig the quartered paint scheme and the painting looks amazingly smooth!

+rep for brilliant painting :victory:k:


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

the models look great so far, i can t wait to see ur next units. keep up the great work!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i absolutely love the colour scheme, it works perfectly and it looks so neat

+rep

cheers

edd


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking realy really good the yellow on the tabard looks really nice!
liking very much will be following this for sure.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Pulling of a colour scheme as difficult as that and making it look so good deserves rep. Have you any vehicles planned?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and rep.

I got a drop pod at the weekend so I will be starting to build that in the next few days. But as I intedn to do a bit of conversion work, I dont anticipate it will be ready till sometime in Septemeber. Next up is my commander who is almost ready to undercoat.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work Humakt, very cool. I have to say that while the terms and the libby are very well painted, I am not all that keen on the libby. Too busy I think, too many colours on one model. It is well done but I think you would have been better off by going with the quartered scheme on him as well instead of the blue.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Nice work Humakt, very cool. I have to say that while the terms and the libby are very well painted, I am not all that keen on the libby. Too busy I think, too many colours on one model. It is well done but I think you would have been better off by going with the quartered scheme on him as well instead of the blue.


The more I look at him, the more I tend to agree. I may repaint the tabard to be a bone colour, and loose the quartering on the knee. The model itself is very busy which doesnt help.

The blue and yellow must be my traditionalist tendacies coming out :grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have completed my prefered commander.










I say completed but I am going to go a and redo the powersword as I am totally unhappy with it and to be honest it was a bit rushed. I have a few other models I want to clean up, such as my scout squad, so I will do that and the sword over the next couple of weeks.

My next model is a drop pod followed by a Iron clad, which I am currently still building. My general painting plan has been thrown out by the introduction of Space Hulk which I really cant wait to paint.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work thus far, u should do a group shot to see how they all look as an army


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

I admire you for being able to pull off a color scheme like that they way you have done it, simply amazing!

can't wait to see more! +rep!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

You've a very smothely way of paint, wich I love it. Great job and keep them coming


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

what colours are they i know green and cream but what green and what cream have you gone for ?

realy nice btw


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

smidge222 said:


> what colours are they i know green and cream but what green and what cream have you gone for ?
> 
> realy nice btw



I try to use as small a number of paints as possible when blending.

The green is a base of goblin green, with livery green used as the highlight (Vallejio paints)
For the cream I start with bleached bone and use skull white as the highlight colour (GW paints)
I use about 4 or 5 transistions from one to the other.

There are loads fo great tutorials on how to blend out there if you are not sure what to do.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

no i know about blending i was ust wondering what colours they were cos they work realy well together


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Been a long time since I posted anything here. I have a whole load of models I should post up. I have a group of Marines almost complete plus a Razorback. I will hold off though as I am in the middle of rebasing them all with some custom resin bases.

Anyway here is the dread and drop pod pictures I never posted










































The drop pod I am still unhappy with. It didnt turn out well at all, so will need some further work on it, along with some serious work on the weathering.


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome force so far.

Looking forward to more pics and an army shot.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

These are really awesome! there was a second when I was tempted to repaint my army hahaha..
Is that Dreddy banner Free hand? because its quite amazing... I love how your models are nice and simple but with a perfect amount of detail!

REP+!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

What is wrong with the pod? Looks good to me, maybe a bit more weathering is needed but over all it is fine.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Didn't you post the dread somewhere before?

Maybe mistaken but i really like your scheme and the way you pulled it off, it's definitely ringing some bells.

Agree with Wraith on the pod, looks sexy :victory:


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice bit of work there mate must be propper time killer spliting up quarters like that, looks very effective. Anytime you want a game mate ill be more than happy to vs you.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> What is wrong with the pod? Looks good to me, maybe a bit more weathering is needed but over all it is fine.





Varakir said:


> Didn't you post the dread somewhere before?
> 
> Maybe mistaken but i really like your scheme and the way you pulled it off, it's definitely ringing some bells.
> 
> Agree with Wraith on the pod, looks sexy :victory:





Masito said:


> I admire you for being able to pull off a color scheme like that they way you have done it, simply amazing!
> 
> can't wait to see more! +rep!



The drop pod is no where neat enough. The picture doesnt show a couple of the doors where the green is not straight and some of the fin edges are pretty shabby. But to be fair it is only an hour or so to clean up I think. Also the inside of the pod is a little poor.

I have posted the dread previously just not in this thread. I was trying to keep it all together. 

Anyhow I have started on the new bases for the next set of marines. Ive done some resin casting and I am really pleased with how they turned out. Hopefully I will be able to get some pics next week.

Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

May I be the first to congratulate you on winning a tournament with these guys? 

As other guys won't know I'll fill you in, me and Humakt were in the same tournament at my local store, and who should win both the Painting and the Gaming? Humakt, well done, sir!

Also, the models look even more impressive in real life! Apart from when I accidently break one  (I still feel bad about that.. ).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work, I'll look forward to more :victory:


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

How did you do the base on that dred? I love it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice job on the quartered scheme mate! It is difficult to pull off and you have done a splendid job! Look forward to seeing more of your painted stuff. 

Cheers on winning the Tourney!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice Work... + Rep... I really like the crispness of your painting style.


----------

